# In-cluster boost gauge: LED's



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Thought I would pass this along to the forum. Anyone had this done or done this themselves? Wires directly into the stock MAP setup. Im trying to get the courage to send my cluster out and have it done.
http://www.impconcepts.com/aud...e.htm


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Bonthron did it in his Passat....
http://www.impconcepts.com/vwp...e.htm


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: In-cluster boost gauge: LED's (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_Thought I would pass this along to the forum. Anyone had this done or done this themselves? 

I don;t have the balls....








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: In-cluster boost gauge: LED's (Massboykie)*

That is very cool. BUt I don't want to be the first. Anyone have this installed?


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: In-cluster boost gauge: LED's (PPGOAL)*

There is a number of peole that have them installed. I think you can send them your cluster and they do everyhting for you.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: In-cluster boost gauge: LED's (kingofnyc22)*

yes, that is the truth. Probably a good idea to make sure you can identify your cluster so you don't get back one with burnt out crystals...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: In-cluster boost gauge: LED's (jettasmooth)*

Hey Jetta
Actually I don't think they will be able to do that as the cluster is matched to the car. If they give you another cluster it won't work until it is recoded for your car (VAG-COM). 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: In-cluster boost gauge: LED's (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Hey Jetta
Actually I don't think they will be able to do that as the cluster is matched to the car. If they give you another cluster it won't work until it is recoded for your car (VAG-COM). 
Cheers
Massboykie


ah good thinkin. I was thinking the cluster could be reprogrammed with the mileage on the cluster before it was sent back....


----------

